
Time to Say Goodbye - hbcondo714
https://blog.bbm.com/2019/04/18/time-to-say-goodbye-english-version/
======
andrewstuart
Trying to understand what this service is ... I paged through the images on
the front page carousel ..... every image seemed to described it is a
completely different service:

\- planet f1 - follow live action grand prix

\- bbmoji - get your own animated emoji

\- dana mobile wallet and payment system

\- buy event tickets in nigeria

\- bbm sticker factory

\- bbm discover - a single source for all the content and services that are
important to you.

The last one might be a little too ambitious and unfocused perhaps.

~~~
hbcondo714
You're right; I re-read the post and there's no mention of BlackBerry
Messenger (BBM) anywhere.

